# HELP-Carpal pad



## lindsgazdich (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi guys, was wondering if anybody had came across this problem with their V before..

About 3 weeks ago we were in Erie, Pa with our V. He ran over a very steep hill after a ball that bounced over and sliced his carpal pad.. it was literally split in half still hanging on. We took him to a vet hospital where he got stitches and had to wear boot, cone, and couldn't run/play for two weeks. At almost the end of two weeks with one stitch left he was outside with my dad and somehow ripped it a little, it was bleeding. We took him back to our vet where they wrapped it and said after a weekend wrapped it should come back together from it being wrapped together. Then he could just wear the cone and no wrapping however, we have still have been wrapping it cause even with no running or jumping it was still bleeding sometimes a little or looked scabbed.. Was wondering if anyone knew how long til its fully healed, if there was any advice to give me out there/ any input on the situation.

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't had one of mine cut a pad that deeply. With the stitches being out. I would be tempted to do Epsom salt soaks. They keep the scab a little softer, where possibly it wouldn't break open when walking. While you want things to be able to air-dry. I think I would sock the foot, to give extra cushion when walking him outside. I wouldn't leave a sock on him, without having non-stick gauze covering the wound. Because if it bled, and dried. The scab would stick to the sock.
I'm a big fan of vetericyn, for getting things to heal.

Years ago we used Cut and Heal, on dogs, and horses. It worked great, getting wounds to heal in hard to heal places. I haven't used it in many years. What I remember about it, was it was messy, had an overwhelming strong smell. Also a good chance it will stain carpet. You can Not bandage the wound, when treated with it.
You might consider doing a little research on it. If nothing else works.


----------



## lindsgazdich (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks!! I did read people kept the bandage on dogs til it healed completely and just changed it daily and they put some of the cut and heal on to help speed up the process. What one would you recommend and where would I be able to get it? Otis is about a year and couple months.. and pretty active so keeping it wrapped has helped a lot. Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you're going to bandage, I would go with Vetericyn. I've always been able to buy it at Tractor Supply. If I was buying it just to have on hand, order it through Amazon. 
The Cut and Heal label said do not bandage. I wouldn't go against the label recommendations. I would think it's there for a reason. I used to buy it from local feed stores. But just about everything can be bought online.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A pic would be helpful.

A deep split would require stitches within 24 hrs. before the skin becomes necrotic and cannot be stitched together w/o some add'l cutting (which may or may not be necessary here).

You should probably have your vet take a look at this, but I am sure his/her advice would be warm soak initially to clean out the wound and then a swipe of neosporin and cover it with gauze and then a wrap to keep it all covered.

Ongoing soaks are not recommended b/c the process of soaking removes the new skin growth that is the actual healing process, so once you clean out the initial wound, keep it dry and covered. If baby seems lethargic, or there is pus or swelling or it feels hit to the touch, that's an indication of infection and you'd need to see the vet ASAP. Otherwise, give it time and keep it covered and reduced activity.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gingerling 
Op states he had stitches, and even vet bandage after stitches removed.


----------



## lindsgazdich (Aug 1, 2019)

Hello everyone!

Thanks so much for all of your input and helpful advice. Otis' cut has FINALLY healed. We have now been able to leave it unwrapped and the skin is back together. Keeping it wrapped with the bandage helped significantly it almost looks just like his other one. He is able to play with all of his toys and play outside again (still putting a little sleeve over it and trying to keep him from running around too crazy) but things are finally back to normal


----------

